# 64bit linux apps



## osys (Dec 31, 2010)

Good Day! 
Id like to know whether FreeBSD will support 64 bit linux apps?
As it said here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freebsd , FreeBSD desn't.
Merry holidays!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2010)

The wikipedia page is correct. There is no 64 bit linux support, yet.


----------



## dandelion (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, there was a thread with patches on emulation@ maillist, not sure what happened since then -> it's not committed yet.


----------

